# Cold tolerance of poodles



## sschoe2

I am looking for some advice on what kind of precautions I should take for winter. I have been jogging with my two poodles Sari and Barkley and am wondering under what conditions I should stop.

It has been getting chillier now in the upper 30's. They both have fleece sweaters that they wear on the jogs. The jogs are for 3 miles and about 45 minutes. At what temp should I stop? It can get pretty cold in Chicago during winter even below zero.


----------



## judyf

*poodles like cold weather*

Just see how it goes --- my standards will sit outside at 10 degrees below zero...


----------



## plumcrazy

My Lucy was born in Canada and lives in North Dakota - she has never seemed intolerant of the cold. As a matter of fact, we had her in a continental clip for much of her life (nekkid butt!!) and she'd plop that shaved hiney right into the snowbanks and sit there until I'd plead for her to come into the house. Most of the time she appears to like cold weather MUCH better than hot!!

Good luck!


----------



## mom24doggies

plumcrazy said:


> Most of the time she appears to like cold weather MUCH better than hot!!


 Trev is the same way...he would much rather be out in the cold then the heat. I think your guys should be fine. Maybe if there is a lot of snow where you live you could get them some booties to keep the iceballs from forming in their feet. That's the only thing I thought of...
On a different note, the wearing of sweaters/jackets can cause MASSIVE amounts of matting. So when they come back in, a brushing of wherever the jacket touched would probably be a good idea. Wanted to throw that in just in case you weren't aware. One time I had a little shihx come in that had been wearing a coat all the time for a few days or maybe a week. (mom had put the coat on the dog for punishment, and turned out the dog loved it so she just left it on...some people. ) The dog was matted solid wherever that coat had touched her, she had to be stripped really short. In fact, the only time my longhaired kids _might_ wear a jacket is for Christmas...they look really cute in a green or red sweater.  And I get a sweater for my old shorthaired girl sometimes...it really makes her happy. She prances about and acts 5 years younger when she has it on.


----------



## CT Girl

Thank you so much for the heads up on wearing coats and I matts. Swizzle is a toy and not a fan of cold weather. Last winter he would stand on my foot and shake. Hopefully this winter will be more mild and now he is also big enough to wear a coat.


----------



## judyf

Off topic, I know, but I was reading on another list that spraying on CC Ice on Ice will help prevent "snowball legs" when the dogs go out in snow like we get here in IL. 

I hope that's true, as picking snow off legs is one job I could do without.


----------



## Rowan

My two used to run with me all year round too! I have the Land's End Doggie Squall jackets and would put them on if it was really cold or snowing, etc. Alex would try and shake it off repeatedly. Pippin tolerates his as he's smaller/leaner and I think he needs it when the wind chills are in the teens. 

Pet Squall Jacket from Lands' End

Mine are in longer cuts for the winter and I don't think they get very cold, at least not as cold as me. Still, I make them wear the jackets!  I'll have to try the Ice on Ice trick as I hate the little fur snowballs.


----------



## Jkline65

*cold weather*

I live near Chicago too and my Standard will lay in the snow and chew a bone or toy no matter how cold it is. A bigger problem than the cold is make sure you clean the salt (and whatever chemical they decide to put down this year to melt the ice) off of her feet every time. But as far as the cold, don't sweat it (no pun intended.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos

My dogs don't seem too effected by the snow, however, they get very uncomfortable if the snow starts sticking to the hair between their toes, and also, be very weary of the ice on sidewalks if you're jogging with them. I would suggest getting them booties if you're going to jog with them, because that sidewalk salt can be very, very painful (have you ever done the put salt on your hand and ice on top? Chemical burn!)

They make pet safe ice melting salt that you can buy for your own home, but they're not using that out on the streets.  Otherwise, your pups should be fine as long as they have 1.5"+ of hair.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

We lived in AK for four years. It got as cold as -60f and averaged -30F in the winter. The dogs did just fine:act-up:. I kept their feet clean so they had to wear booties when it was -10 and colder or they would tap dance. Obviously it was uncomforble for their tootsies. However once the booties were on they could run around the yard no prob... well except for maybe the foot of snow lol. My 5lb toy may need a sweater too since she doesnt have as much meat on her, but was happy so long as she kept moving. I have taken her on afternoons of innertubbing in the winter -20 and colder and she had booties and jacket. She did very well even when she, her daddy, and I wiped out lol. She got up and would follow us up the hill to do it again. Not much slows her down! Dont forget the spoo sled team that ran the idtarod!
New Page 1
Poodles are not as fragile as many think!


----------



## liljaker

I happened to speak with Sunny's breeder this past weekend; she lives in Sasketchewan, Canada and said yes, it was cold and they had snow. We chatted about Sunny and generally and I mentioned I was looking for some kind of snow suit or rain suit to keep his coat dry and keep him warm; she sort of offhandedly said, "good luck with that", Sunny has never worn clothes ....." I thought it was funny. Us regular pet owners (as opposed to breeders, showers, etc.) figure it's part of winter. I may use some booties for the snow, if he tolerates, so we'll see. I guess it's colder up there, too.


----------



## kysteelerja

Bella just got groomed for the second time for Christmas but she only goes out on a leash for her necessaries....as we don't have a fenced yard....was thinking about a sweater for her but she really only stays out for as long as it takes for her to do her business...this will be her first winter....can't wait to see how she will react to snow if we have any....


----------



## outwest

My whippet has a coat that he wears a couple of times a year at night in his crate (I turn the heat down at night), but that's it.


----------



## skey

judyf said:


> *poodles like cold weather*
> 
> Just see how it goes --- my standards will sit outside at 10 degrees below zero...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Welcome to Poodle Forum! This discussion is almost 10 years old and the original poster has not been back in quite some time.

Consider heading over to Member Introductions to introduce yourself and your poodles.


----------

